# People enjoying classical music in movie scenes



## Serge

Here’s a couple from the top of my head. Going by memory too, so hopefully I am not just making the scenes up. 

Hannibal Lecter enjoying Bach right in the middle of his escape “operation” in The Silence of the Lambs. (Yes, some of what conditionally could be called surgery took place too.)

Antonio Salieri reliving his past glory (and enjoying his own music at the same time, if I remember correctly) while having a conversation with a young priest in the beginning of Amadeus.

Hopefully there’s still plenty more to go…

Movie clips would be nice of course, but unfortunately my outdated software no longer works with Youtube. If anybody manages to find these, please feel free to post by all means.


----------



## Kopachris

A negative example: Capt. Picard telling the computer to change from Beethoven's Sonata Op. 13 to "something Latin."  (From _Star Trek: Insurrection_)


----------



## Wicked_one

Mahler and _Shutter Island_


----------



## emiellucifuge

A Clockwork Orange?


----------



## David58117

I remember Bach being played by a character in the remake of "The Day The Earth Stood Still."


----------



## Guest

In the movie "Master and Commander," Captain Aubrey (Russell Crowe) and Dr. Maturing (Paul Bettany) play Boccherini's string quintet, G. 324, Op. 30.

If I remember correctly, Jamie Foxx, in "The Soloist," plays some of Bach's cello suites.

Wagner's Flight of the Valkyries features prominently in the move "Valkyrie" with Tom Cruise and Kenneth Brannagh.


----------



## Argus

Strange topic but here's some I can remember:

The bad guy in Hard Target with Van Damme has some piano chops and plays a piece in his mansion. I can't remember what the music was and can't find the video on Youtube but I think it might be Liszt.

That scene in the Shawshank Redemption.

There's this bit in Vicky Cristina Barcelona which features Albeniz's Granada:






Jamie Fox's character really get's into Beethoven's Eroica in The Soloist.

If you put thought into it there are absolutely loads of examples.


----------



## Chris

Alfred Hitchcock's The Man Who Knew Too Much






That's Bernard Hermann, who wrote the film score, on the podium.


----------



## GraemeG

In _Educating Rita_ Julie Walters moves into Maureen Lipmann's flat to be greeted by her exclaiming "Isn't Mahler simply devine" or somesuch, and a Mahler symphony playing loudly in the background.
G


----------



## Nix

In Boondocks Saints the detective enjoys something from an opera, but I don't know what since they last time I watched it was before I was in love with classical music.

Also with Alfred Hitchcock, in _Psycho_ the 'psycho' enjoys Beethoven's Eroica. Oh and in Terminator the antagonist enjoys Beethoven 9. What's with Beethoven being enjoyed by crazy people?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Does this topic only apply to movies, or can we squeeze in TV scenes?

In Star Trek Voyager at 1:38 they play the second movement of Tchaikovsky's 4th symphony and at 5:51 they play the second movement of Mahler's first symphony. This scene was my first exposure to Mahler.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Again, I know this is TV, but I always liked this scene from Star Trek, The Next Generation. I think the episode is "Sarek." The music starts at .36, but at 1:12, Brahms' Sextet makes a Vulcan weep. I wasn't listening to classical music at the time, and this scene was one of the spurs that got me back into it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

GraemeG said:


> In _Educating Rita_ Julie Walters moves into Maureen Lipmann's flat to be greeted by her exclaiming "Isn't Mahler simply devine" or somesuch, and a Mahler symphony playing loudly in the background.
> G


I remember that! She says, "Wouldn't you just die without Mahler," and at the end, after listening to his 6th symphony, she kills herself.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Towards the beginning of Immortal Beloved there is a scene of a pianist playing Beethoven with the audience in various stages of rapture.

In The Madness of King George, the king is shown enjoying a Handel concert, forcing his courtiers to stand through it.

This scene from Farinelli, the Castrato, features Handel literally flipping his wig.


----------



## Argus

Nix said:


> Oh and in Terminator the antagonist enjoys Beethoven 9.




I can't remember that part of the film. I can't think of anything like that in any of the sequels either. I can't even think of any Arnie films that could be in. The closest I can think of is there's a baddie in The Running man who's into opera but that's all that comes to mind.

In All About Eve, one of women in it requests Liszt's Liebestraum No 3 to a restaurant pianist.

That German officer enjoys listening to Szpilman play Chopin's Ballade No 1 in The Pianist.

Rachmaninoff's PC No 2 is heavily used in Brief Encounter but I can't remember if the music is diagetic or not.

If Gilbert and Sullivan is considered classical, the Harold Abrahams character in Chariots of Fire is seen enjoying and performing their most well known excerpts.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Chris said:


> Alfred Hitchcock's The Man Who Knew Too Much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Bernard Hermann, who wrote the film score, on the podium.


Wow, that's too cool! I'm going to have to chase that film down.

Does anyone remember an old Sylvester Stallone film where he is a New York cop who had to move to a small police department in the South? At the beginning he is in his study listening to classical music, I think a piano piece.


----------



## Manxfeeder

In Pretty Woman, Julia Roberts' character gets so caught up into La Traviata that she almost loses continence.

In Ingmar Bergman's Magic Flute, as the overture is played, the director focuses on the faces of various audience members as they listen.


----------



## Guest

In the movie "Knowing," Nicolas Cage ponders the meaning of a series of numbers that seem to predict the dates and locations of major disasters while listening to the second movement of Beethoven's 7th symphony.

Also, in "Who Framed Roger Rabbit," there is a scene where Donald Duck and Daffy Duck are playing Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 on dueling (literally) pianos.

Although I can't name any specific pieces, the Marx Brothers, who were musically talented as well as being actors/comedians always featured performances in their movies - Harpo would usually work some harp performance in, while Chico would play something on piano. I've heard in interviews with Chico that Groucho was also supposed to be a fairly good singer, when he wasn't playing up his character (I doubt professional quality, though).


----------



## Guest

Also, the movie "Carnegie Hall" is chock full of classical - Jascha Heifetz, Artur Rubinstein, Bruno Walter, Fritz Reiner, Leopold Stokowski - all performing wonderful pieces. If you search for Heifetz and Tchaikovsky on YouTube, you will find a clip from that movie of Heifetz and Reiner performing the first movement of Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto from that movie.


----------



## Nix

Argus said:


> I can't remember that part of the film. I can't think of anything like that in any of the sequels either.


They don't actually have him listening to it and enjoying it in the film, he just hums the ode to joy theme a lot, and then the music is used as the film score at times.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Nix said:


> They don't actually have him listening to it and enjoying it in the film, he just hums the ode to joy theme a lot, and then the music is used as the film score at times.


Kind of like M, where Peter Lorre, the pedophile, whistles In The Hall of the Mountain King before his dastardly acts. And in that case, _nobody_ is enjoying hearing that classical piece.


----------



## Argus

Nix said:


> They don't actually have him listening to it and enjoying it in the film, he just hums the ode to joy theme a lot, and then the music is used as the film score at times.


Are you sure you mean The Terminator with Arnold Schwarzenegger? Is this this some dodgy directors cut that James Cameron released when he was having a mental breakdown? If the Terminator hummed the ode to joy theme it would totally ruin the characters aura, and there is no way it is used in the film score.


----------



## Nix

Argus said:


> Are you sure you mean The Terminator with Arnold Schwarzenegger? Is this this some dodgy directors cut that James Cameron released when he was having a mental breakdown? If the Terminator hummed the ode to joy theme it would totally ruin the characters aura, and there is no way it is used in the film score.


Ahh! I feel stupid. Sorry, I meant "Die Hard." Got to keep my 80's action movies straight.


----------



## Serge

Argus said:


> If the Terminator hummed the ode to joy theme it would totally ruin the characters aura, and there is no way it is used in the film score.


You are absolutely right, he must have been whistling some of those Stockhausen tunes from Kontacte. Oh, wait a minute, there ain't any! :lol:

Anyway, great work so far, everyone!

I just thought I'd clarify what I imagined this thread should be about, in case I wasn't clear in the first place:

*Actors portraying classical music enjoyment*: face expressions, body language - that kind of thing. In the movies, naturally, but better known TV samples should be OK too, I suppose. As long as it's not the Desperado guy from Seinfeld. 

Again, clips of your favorites would be great! But written descriptions are fine as well. Keep them coming!


----------



## Argus

Nix said:


> Ahh! I feel stupid. Sorry, I meant "Die Hard." Got to keep my 80's action movies straight.


That makes more sense; German terrorists liking Beethoven as opposed to a time travelling cyborg.:tiphat:

I remember Die Hard 2 uses Finlandia as the basis for much of its score, but it's non-diagetic so it isn't relevant to this thread.


----------



## Meaghan

"Now, whenever any self-respecting Hollywood archcriminal sets out to enslave mankind, he listens to a little classical music to get in the mood."
-Alex Ross, in _The Rest Is Noise_
This is kind of true and it makes me a little sad and a little amused.

More positively, I love the part in Moonstruck when Nicholas Cage and Cher go see La Boheme at the Met. I don't normally care for either Cage or Cher, but I love that movie and them in it, and the role opera plays in the story.



Argus said:


> Jamie Fox's character really get's into Beethoven's Eroica in The Soloist.


"He's here." "Who?" "Beethoven." Such a cool scene.


----------



## Serge

Yeah, Argus, you are right – time-traveling cyborg, and not an alien. My bad.

So… what tunes for him then? I’m thinking Wagner!


----------



## Argus

Serge said:


> Yeah, Argus, you are right - time-traveling cyborg, and not an *alien*.


I'm not sure but I think in Ridley Scott's Alien there is a scene where the android is listening to Mozart in the control room or something like that.

Oh and Beethoven enjoys listening to Beethoven in the film Beethoven.


----------



## nimrod3142

I liked the ending of "Australia" when the aboriginee "grandfather" to the boy for a "walkabout" to the Enigma Variations of Edward Elgar.


----------



## Ravellian

This is a very memorable scene from Philadelphia with Tom Hanks where Hanks' character describes his favorite opera aria as it plays in the background:


----------



## danslenoir

I'm surprised no one has mentioned The Shawshank Redemption!






One of my favourite moments in cinema.


----------



## Argus

danslenoir said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned The Shawshank Redemption!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favourite moments in cinema.


Post #7.:tiphat:


----------



## jurianbai

I'm sure 4'33" been put into most films without proper credit to the composer.... 
my memorable classical music in movie scenes is the string quartet playing in Titanic, though they played a gospel tune than a 'proper' classical piece.


----------



## danslenoir

Argus said:


> Post #7.:tiphat:


Ah, I didn't notice it as it was such a small mention!


----------



## Niebolaz

*Husbands and Wives* - guy takes a woman to a concert of Mahler's Ninth, he enjoys it while the woman is clearly bored to death..

*Danny the dog* - at the end, Danny listens to a concert of some Chopin sonata I think, and generally he accesses his "human" side throughout the movie while experiencing classical music..

*Before Sunrise* - at the end of the movie a couple of main characters dances to a harpsichord piece by Bach (I think).

*Curb your enthusiasm* (that's a TV show) - Larry gets a string quartet in his house to play Siegfried's Idyll for his wife on their anniversary.

*Hannah and her Sisters* - guy plays for a girl a recording of Largo from Bach's 5th Harpsichord Concerto.

*Equilibrium* - again, main character accesses his human side while listening to a piece by Beethoven.

*Fanny and Alexander* - the evil priest guy plays some baroque piece on a flute, no idea what that is.

*Autumn Sonata* - both the mother and the daughter play Chopin's 2nd Prelude.


----------



## the_emptier

questa o quella (rigoletto) was used in wall street

ride of the valkyries in apocalypse now is one of the best

vesti la giubba (pagliacci) was used masterfully in The Untouchables when sean connery's character was getting killed violently and it showed a parallel scene with robert de niro who is at the opera and crying, while his men are killing this man.


----------



## Art Rock

In a classic Fawlty Towers scene, Basil is trying to enjoy Brahms' third symphony, when his wife tells him to put that racket down. Ｒａｃｋｅｔ？This is Brahms！Ｂｒａｈｍｓ＇　ｔｈｉｒｄ　ｒａｃｋｅｔ！


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> In a classic Fawlty Towers scene, Basil is trying to enjoy Brahms' third symphony, when his wife tells him to put that racket down. Ｒａｃｋｅｔ？This is Brahms！Ｂｒａｈｍｓ＇　ｔｈｉｒｄ　ｒａｃｋｅｔ！


I love that episiode. I still have that on VhS. Classic!

My favorite is when Basil is trying to see if a gentlemen has snuck in a lady guest, 'oh, just checking the walls'. Ha!

Later on Manuel says to Basil's wife ' Mr. Fawlty, he sees girl in window, he go crazy!'

Priceless! :lol:


----------



## tdc

I was watching an episode of Tudors on DvD a while ago and they showed Henry the VIII sitting around in his chambers playing Greenleeves on his lute.


----------



## Ralfy

Upcoming:

Mallick's _The Tree of Life_

Wiki page:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tree_of_Life_(film)

Promo site:

http://www.twowaysthroughlife.com/

Trailer:


----------



## Ralfy

Upcoming:

Malick's _The Tree of Life_

Wiki page:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tree_of_Life_(film)

Promo site:

http://www.twowaysthroughlife.com/

Trailer:


----------



## Rasa

I once saw an adult movie about nuns with a renaissance soundtrack, does this count?


----------



## Serge

Rasa said:


> I once saw an adult movie about nuns with a renaissance soundtrack, does this count?


I fail to see how that fact is relevant to this particular thread but you could start a brand new one, something like "Classical music used in adult films" perhaps. It would be helpful if you remembered the name of the movie though… Did it have "sisters" in the title?


----------



## Rasa

Oh, I could dig this particular movie up, but I'm sure that it's divulgence would be against the TOS ;-)


----------



## Meaghan

Rasa said:


> I once saw an adult movie about nuns with a renaissance soundtrack, does this count?


!! That sounds... unique. I can't decide whether to put :lol: or , so I'll go with both.

And this isn't a movie, but in one episode of the TV show _Firefly_, guests at a ball are dancing to the fourth movement (_Alla Danza Tedesca_) of Beethoven's Op. 130 String Quartet.


----------



## Yoshi

Rasa said:


> I once saw an adult movie about nuns with a renaissance soundtrack, does this count?


Were they enjoying classical music?


----------



## Serge

Jan said:


> Were they enjoying classical music?


I can't imagine. That would be like having way too much fun.


----------



## Air

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Shawshank's Redemption yet, one of those eternal scenes, set to the heavenly Sull'aria from Mozart's _Le Nozze di Figaro_. It's wonderful what the music represents for the prisoners, an escape, and the enjoyment is for everyone. Truly a tribute not just to classical music, but to human achievement in general...


----------



## Philip

@Air, I think Redemption was mentioned twice before...

There are a lot of french films like "La pianiste", "Un coeur en hiver", "De battre mon coeur s'est arreté" etc. which feature pieces by Bach, Schubert, Ravel and others, mainly in recital or student/teacher contexts.

"Copying Beethoven" obviously, Grosse Fugue, 9th

Also, in "Sucker Punch" I think the cook listens to Dies irae of Mozart's requiem on the radio before getting stabbed by baby doll, if I remember correctly.

Mentioned by emiellucifuge, I love this one:


----------



## Couchie

Perhaps it's not being enjoyed by anyone in the movie, but it's more than merely background music:
The delightfully slow-paced waltz between the Pan-Am spaceship and the space station to the _Blue Danube_ in _2001: A Space Odyssey_.


----------



## Ralfy




----------



## Il Seraglio

A Bout de Souffle (Breathless):
Lead character Michel (a robber and murderer on the run) plays the rondo to Mozart's clarinet concerto on the vinyl as his lover reveals she grassed him to the police.

Fitzcarraldo:
The final scene features the eponymous protagonist celebrating and enjoying an aria from I Puritani being sung to him.

Seven:
A group of officers play a recording of the Air from Bach's Orchestral Suite no. 3 in a library (yeah, it doesn't make much sense) in response to Somerset (Morgan Freeman) berating them for wasting their time playing poker in a room with thousands of books.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Tom Ewell plays Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No. 2 in his dream, seductively for Marilyn Monroe! In a climax he stops and when asked why he says : "Because ... I'm going to hold you in my arms and kiss you !" *The Seven year itch* (1955). Very funny !

Ingrid Bergman and Anthony Perkins in *Goodbye again* (1961), love theme is Brahms' third movement from Symphony No. 3 , a deep love...

Mahler's Adagietto from Symphony No. 5 in Visconti's *Death in Venice* (1971) is effective.

Ingrid Bergman, a pianist who teaches her daughter how to play Chopin's Prelude No. 2 in a more dramatic manner ... beautiful scene from Ingmar Bergman's *Autumn Sonata* (1978)

Meryl Streep plays piano in *Ironweed* (1987) , Op. 45 No. 1 by Scriabin and she listens to Beethoven's Adagio from Symphony No. 9 before dying in her hotel room.

Shirley MacLaine, an old piano teacher and her pupil, a young indian boy are playing Schubert's Fantasy in F minor in *Madame Sousatzka* (1988). This is very emotional and maybe the best moment in this movie.


----------



## Couchie

Check out this scene of Götterdämmerung from the 1955 film Interrupted Melody:






The Eurotrash productions have gotten utterly boring, seems to me the most groundbreaking production of the Ring somebody could put on right now is a strictly traditional 1800's Bayreuth recreation with Wagner's stage directions like in this film... DO YOU HEAR ME, STAGE DIRECTORS? you talentless hacks...


----------



## kv466

When Mozart's wife takes Salieri various scores of Mozart's hoping he can be appointed to a royal gig...he begins to read and hear the music in his head...I remember the sympohny no. 29 there, concertor for two pianos, great mass in c minor and the sinfornia concertante off hand...then, he drops the papers because he's tripping so hard on this music and he kicks her out (of course this is the short version where he doesn't leave her naked)...that and Little Alex popping in the mini-tape and enjoying the scherzo to the glorious ninth.


----------



## Philip

This movie is all eye candy...


----------



## CypressWillow

From "Children of a Lesser God":


----------



## Norse

I'm pretty sure Lex Luthor listens to lots of classical music in the 2006 reboot of Superman. If a movie has someone 'eccentric' listening to, or playing music, it will be classical music.


----------



## Ralfy

Not Safe for Work, Not Safe for Kids:


----------



## Ralfy

Well, not all of them.


----------



## Ralfy




----------



## Ralfy

Jump to 5:25


----------



## Ralfy




----------



## Ralfy




----------



## Ralfy




----------



## ahammel

Béla Lugosi's _Dracula_ has a scene at a production of _Don Gionvanni_, if memory serves. That must be the opera of choice, for bad guys: Professor Moriarty attends a performance in the otherwise unremarkable _Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows_. He also likes Schubert in that movie.

Holmes, by contrast, is a Wagner fan to judge by Nicholas Meyer's pastiche novel _The Seven-Per-Cent Solution_. He drags Drs. John Watson and Sigmund Freud (yes, that one) to a production of _Sigfried_. Watson and Freud fall asleep. Sherlock is, of course, a talented violinist, and he and Watson frequently attend performances of classical music in the Conan Doyle stories, although I don't recall any being named.

Prince Albert is portrayed as a Schubert fan in _The Young Victoria_, although I don't know with what historicity. It was my impression that Schubert's stock was rather low in the 1830's, but anything's possible I suppose.


----------



## PetrB

Manxfeeder said:


> Again, I know this is TV, but I always liked this scene from Star Trek, The Next Generation. I think the episode is "Sarek." The music starts at .36, but at 1:12, Brahms' Sextet makes a Vulcan weep. I wasn't listening to classical music at the time, and this scene was one of the spurs that got me back into it.


Do we know how many thousands of years old the Brahms is in this context?


----------



## ahammel

PetrB said:


> Do we know how many thousands of years old the Brahms is in this context?


TNG takes place in the 2360s.


----------



## CypressWillow

Cornel Wilde as Chopin in "A Song to Remember":






Not a great film but worth it for the music and the amazingly lovely Merle Oberon as George Sand.


----------



## CypressWillow

From "Dangerous Moonlight" with Anton Walbrook:


----------



## Amara

Ralfy said:


>


Ralfy, that is one of my favorite movie scenes ever! I love Chaplin!


----------



## Amara

Is anyone watching the _Hannibal_ TV series?

There was a particularly large use of classical and opera music throughout in this past week's episode. I'm sure all of you could identify every piece they used by name, as I'm sure they were all famous pieces. Me, the only one I could identify by name, was the use of "Le Veau d'Or" from _Faust_ during a scene of Hannibal putting meat away in his fridge. I was so glad I was able to get the reference to the devil! I only saw _Faust_ for the first time last year thanks to Met Live in HD.

It was a great episode. If you're not watching the series yet, try this episode (called "Sorbet"). I think it might be a good starting point for the series actually.


----------



## brianvds

Classical music features in several James Bond films. In _Moonraker_, the bad guy (who looks to me rather like Debussy) plays piano when Bond comes to see him. In one of the Timothy Dalton Bond movies (cant remember which one) a cellist features prominently, and Bond gets to see her play in a symphony orchestra.

And then, in one of the more recent Bond films, there is a huge opera production of some kind.


----------



## Cosmos

Mahler's Piano Quartet in Shutter Island
Bach's Air from his Orchestral Suite no. 3 in Seven
Ravel's Pavane for a Dead Princess (arr. orchestra) in The Dark Knight Rises
Beethoven's Symphony 7 mov. 2 in The Kings Speech and The Man from Earth
Chopin's Ballade no. 1 in The Pianist


----------



## scratchgolf

I always loved "Charging Fort Wagner" by James Horner at the end of Glory. That final scene just wouldn't be the same without it. Very easy to get caught in the moment. It sounds a little Carmina Burana-esque but it's still a beautiful piece.


----------



## Rackon

DrMike said:


> In the movie "Master and Commander," Captain Aubrey (Russell Crowe) and Dr. Maturing (Paul Bettany) play Boccherini's string quintet, G. 324, Op. 30.
> 
> If I remember correctly, Jamie Foxx, in "The Soloist," plays some of Bach's cello suites.
> 
> Wagner's Flight of the Valkyries features prominently in the move "Valkyrie" with Tom Cruise and Kenneth Brannagh.


I love Master & Commander. Aubrey and Maturin also play the Mozart Violin Concerto #3 in the film.

Most famous use of Ride of the Valkyries in film has got to be the holicopter attack sequence in Apocalypse Now.


----------



## ahammel

Rackon said:


> I love Master & Commander. Aubrey and Maturin also play the Mozart Violin Concerto #3 in the film.
> 
> Most famous use of Ride of the Valkyries in film has got to be the holicopter attack sequence in Apocalypse Now.


In the books, Aubrey and Maturin met at a recital of a string quartet. I can't remember who the composer was supposed to be, but he didn't write any string quartets!

The only genuine piece of classical music I've seen mentioned in the books so far is Boccerini's Corelli sonata. (I'm only three books in, though).


----------



## SARDiver

The opening of "Why We Fight" in _Band of Brothers_ shows a group of Germans playing Beethoven's String Quartet 14 in C Sharp Minor. It's actually the piece of music that got me going on this classical music quest for knowledge (and acquisition!)


----------



## KenOC

ahammel said:


> In the books, Aubrey and Maturin met at a recital of a string quartet. I can't remember who the composer was supposed to be, but he didn't write any string quartets!
> 
> The only genuine piece of classical music I've seen mentioned in the books so far is Boccerini's Corelli sonata. (I'm only three books in, though).


Believe it was the (hypothetical) Locatelli C major string quartet. Some real pieces are mentioned in later books, including one very disturbing one. Enjoy! My favorite modern novel series.


----------



## ahammel

KenOC said:


> Believe it was the (hypothetical) Locatelli C major string quartet. Some real pieces are mentioned in later books, including one very disturbing one. Enjoy! My favorite modern novel series.


They're quite fond of Boccerini, who did in fact write some violin/cello duets. Jack whistles arias from _Figaro_ every couple of books.


----------



## KenOC

ahammel said:


> They're quite fond of Boccerini, who did in fact write some violin/cello duets. Jack whistles arias from _Figaro_ every couple of books.


"A lion at sea, an *** ashore." You're going to get *so* frustrated with this guy...


----------



## Blancrocher

One of the most memorable scenes involving people enjoying classical music I know comes from Chabrol's "La Cérémonie." I'll say no more because I recommend watching the film.


----------



## lupinix

one piece:








also 2 pieces of chopin and a part of beethovens 9th symph of which i cant find videos


----------

